# CPE Bach Keyboard Concertos as a comparable set to Haydn Symphonies?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've been listening to a lot of CPE Bach concertos and Haydn symphonies lately. While these works are not structurally very similar, I think that in quality of output and in size they can sort of be compared to each other. Haydn did write a few more symphonies than CPE keyboard concertos, but I just think that the process of getting to know individual works from each oevre is similar and equally satisfying. 

CPE's Concertos are not as well known, but they seem to be gaining more credence. I wonder if a similar pattern of growth and change could be observed throughout CPE's compositional career just as there is in Haydn's symphonies?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I have perhaps 25 of Bach's concertos and I agree that they are a substantial body of work that should be better known. Haven't thought about your question so much with respect to the concertos. I wonder if the pattern I noticed with the sonatas would hold true with the concertos?: that is, the earlier ones are much better. I really love the early sonatas, especially the Prussians, which I consider to be among the most important music written in their decade. I'll have to think about the concertos.


----------

